# What is on this pheasant???



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

I found this pheasant dead on my private drive this morning. Its a 15 mph road, and he died on the road because he melted a small patch of snow where he was. Whats this on his head?


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

It's s blinder. They're used on pen raised birds to cut down on the birds pecking on each other. Looks like your bird is an escapee of a near by pheasant farm.


----------



## MI.sabot (Jan 27, 2007)

Those blinders must work. Obviously that bird didn't see the car coming down the road!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

MI.sabot said:


> Those blinders must work. Obviously that bird didn't see the car coming down the road!


:sly::sly:


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

It could have been a pen raised bird that someone was using to train with and they put it on the back of their truck and it fell out...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## smelz like wet dog (Aug 12, 2006)

They made rose colored glasses for chickens that served the same purpose at one time.


----------

